# Ocean Kayak For Sale



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Sold


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Man, nice rig but I just had to pay $1200 for my daughter's root canal job. 
Do you have a lay away plan???


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Price drop ,bump


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

bump still got it


----------

